# LOOK WHAT THE FAMINGO BROUGHT



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I finally found a place for my pink famingo. You can hardly notice him with the suprise lilies. Oh had to get Rosie and Josie Wales also. The house in the back is the guest house and don't pay attention to my run down chicken house.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love the color of those lillies!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is great! Nice camouflage!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I like the pink flamingo out there! And the flowers look great!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My next purchase a couple of pink flamingos...being from Florida I love them, being a certain age, I love them even more..lol...I really do, am looking for some flamingo earrings also.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The flamingo matches the lilies perfectly! Rosie's coat is looking good!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The flowers (Amaryllis) are called "Naked Ladies" out here in California. . I like the name "Surprise," too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Love the flamingo's, flowers and the old run down chicken house.  Do you have chickens? fresh eggs are the best!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the flamingo,the surprise lillies (I have 1 too....but it hasn't come back up and surprised me yet) and I also love the chicken house and all! :clap2:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have always wanted a pink famingo (actually a pair) but have been poo-pooed so much that I never got them. I actually passed up a pair of ceramic ones at an antique shop because DH laughed. My grandmother had a pair in her front yard and I guess that is why I wanted them also. Anyway, I found this one at the local florist. It was the only one they had. DH kept moving it around and put it finally under the tree. When the lilies came up, I knew I had to have a picture. Even DH loves the famingo now. Yes I now have chickens again. I will answer on another thread.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I have always wanted a pink famingo (actually a pair) but have been poo-pooed so much that I never got them. I actually passed up a pair of ceramic ones at an antique shop because DH laughed. My grandmother had a pair in her front yard and I guess that is why I wanted them also. Anyway, I found this one at the local florist. It was the only one they had. DH kept moving it around and put it finally under the tree. When the lilies came up, I knew I had to have a picture. Even DH loves the famingo now. Yes I now have chickens again. I will answer on another thread.


If I find another flamingo I will get it for you so yours won't be lonely..lol...I would love to have a ceramic pair too...you have good taste, to my mind!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE your flamingo, Lucile! I found a couple at the garden center about a month ago. Yours looks nicer, nothing really special about mine. My favorite garden columnist (she wrote a garden column for the Oregonian newspaper, Portland, OR for a long time) passed away this summer, and I was so fortunate to be able to tour her garden for several years when she would have it open. Her philosophy was that it didn't matter what the trends were or if others found it tacky or odd, do what makes you happy and gives you pleasure when you garden. She had a 'herd' (flock?) of flamingos in an area of her garden. I am going to tuck the ones I found in an area I am still working on, the flamingos will be a sort of tribute to her. Ceramic ones would be awesome! I am going to be on the lookout for ones that look a bit nicer than the ones I got.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Linda. Mine is painted tin. He is pretty lightweight and blew over with every breeeze. Now his feet are weighted down with a big rock. If I ever see ceramic ones again I will buy them and not pay any attention to DH. My grandmothers were ceramic and life size. I always wondered what happened to them.


----------

